# Port Phillip/Westernport Midweek Sneak



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

It's been a coupla weeks since I dipped my paddle in anger, but I'm considering a midweek sneak Tues, Wed's or Thurs if anyone's interested. Anywhere Port Phillip or Westernport location wise, I'm also after reports if anyone can assist. If no fish are on the chew, a mussel hustle maybe another option :wink:


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

So you are now fishing mid week to avoid the competition from the new trolling masters. :wink:

Sorry but I can't get any time off this week.

Regards
Grant


----------

